# GRIZZLY G0602 10" x 22" Bench Top Metal Lathe



## Jeff02 (Aug 30, 2008)

*GRIZZLY G0602 10" x 22" Bench Top Metal Lathe* 

http://www.grizzlyindustrial.com/products/10-x-22-Bench-Top-Metal-Lathe/G0602

I would like to Up Grade from my Sherline Lathe, and would like to ask your opinion on this Lathe.

So far I have built 4 STUART engines and would like to move up to some small IC engines and the Bigger STUART engines.

Is this lathe worth the Money?

Thanks in advance for your HELP!

Jeff


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't have any experience with any Grizzly lathes. My only experience with Grizzly was bad but that has nothing to do with this lathe. It is uncommon to have a 4 MT spindle in a small bench lathe but the 1" bore is certainly nice. Most of the small lathes use a MT2 tailstock so tailstock tooling on MT3 may look large.

A 10" lathe should turn a minimum of 10" but this one max is 9.625. Even that is way to big for the speed range it has. At 9" you will be somewhere around 300 fpm.

It doesn't say in the spec sheet, but I assume it is quick change and it certainly looks nice.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 30, 2008)

Description
Our newest lathe sports more capacity, more thread ranges, wider bed and a larger chuck. Yet, it costs just a little more than our G4000. And with features like a 1" spindle bore, 3/4" lead screw and a MT#3 tailstock you'll be able to turn some surprisingly hefty projects and a few heads! If you're thinking of making parts for models, engines or even for repairs around the home or shop, take a good look at this lathe and the specs below.

Standard Equipment:



Specifications:

  * Motor 1 HP, 110V, single-phase
  * Swing over bed 9-5/8"
  * Swing over cross slide 6-1/8"
  * Distance between centers 22"
  * Spindle bore 1" Spindle thread 1-3/4" x 8 TPI
  * Spindle nose taper MT#4
  * Number of speeds 6
  * Range of speeds 150, 300, 560, 720, 1200, 2400 RPM
  * Lead screw 3/4" - 12 TPI
  * Compound travel 3-1/2"
  * Cross slide travel 6-1/2"
  * Carriage travel 18-1/2"
  * Maximum tool size 3/8" x 3/8"
  * Tailstock barrel travel 2-1/2"
  * Tailstock barrel taper MT#3
  * Number of longitudinal feeds 9
  * Range of longitudinal feeds 0.0023 - 0.013
  * Number of inch threads 33 Range of inch threads 8 - 72 TPI
  * Number of metric threads 26
  * Range of metric threads 0.25 - 3.5mm
  * Overall dimensions 32"W x 50"L x 16-5/8"H
  * Approximate shipping weight 440 lbs.

Jeff:
 Looking at the specs and description it looks like it will do what you want it to. It is a beefier version of the popular 9x 20. a top of the line HOBBY lathe. I have bought from grizzly and have been happy with the products. 

here are some observations
most of the accessories are included
* 5" 3-jaw chuck with two sets of jaws
  * 6-1/2" 4-jaw chuck with reversible jaws
  * Steady rest
  * Follow rest
  * MT#3 dead center
  * 4-way tool post
  * Face plate
  * Tool box & tool kit
you will want to pick up a live center and # 3mt drill chuck

* Spindle bore 1" Spindle thread 1-3/4" x 8 TPI
  * Spindle nose taper MT#4
the 1" spindle bore is nice but IIRC the 1-3/4" x 8 TPI is an odd size 1 1/2- 8 being more common. I may be hard to find a back plate or lathe chuck to fit other than from grizzly. I do not think this lathe will handle collets 5C will not fit and you would likely need a special adapter and draw bar for 3C
there are only 6 speeds but over a good range this can be overcome by adding a variable speed motor later. 
It will do standard and metric threading over a pretty good range.
at 440 lbs it should be fairly rigid.
All in all you should be getting a pretty good bang for the buck you are paying somthing like $2.50 a pound I know that is shipping weight but likely a decent bang for the buck. If you can live with the couple odball features.
I would also add a quick change tool tool holder set. That goes for any lathe. 
Do your homework do some comparative shopping this is your hard earned cash you are putting out you need to be happy with your choice.
Tin


----------



## Philjoe5 (Aug 30, 2008)

I've owned the Grizzly G0602 lathe for almost a year. I bought it as an upgrade to their 9x20 which I still own and use. The 10x22 has some odd features which have been pointed out. I did purchase a spare backplate from Grizzly for about $30 since as Tin pointed out, it's an odd size and not readily available (yet). This machine is a huge bargain over the 9x20 for an extra $150. It really needs a QCTP and that's it. 

I frequently hit 0.001" or better with little effort. The 4 jaw and 3 jaw chucks need no tweaking. The steady rest is capable and I use it a lot. It has a quiet drive train and I've had zero problems with this lathe so far. 

If I could only own one lathe this would be it.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Jeff02 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for alll the GREAT Info !

Where would one find a QCTP for this lathe?


----------



## Philjoe5 (Aug 31, 2008)

I purchased the AXA100 QCTP from Little Machine Shop. It's a good fit for this lathe.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 1, 2008)

> Where would one find a QCTP for this lathe?



QCTPs are available from many sources, most of them are import.

MSC Indusrial 
Travers Tools 
Enco Tools and several others
the prices are usually reasonable. a piston type is cheaper a wedge style may be a little more rigid and repeat dimensions better. 
Also for kicks and giggles add the cost of a 7X lathe and all the accessories that come with the one you mentioned you may be surprised at the real difference in price. 
Tin


----------

